# Trunk liner replacement?



## gliderdriver (Jan 7, 2018)

A Chevrolet dealer can order the OEM, but it will be something like $250-300. Might be cheaper online, but the cost to ship such a bulky item would likely make buying it from a dealer make more sense.


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

Are you near any automotive wrecking yards or salvage yards? Might be worth a try.


----------



## AAuclair (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks all! Someone PM'd me the part number (#94521930) which will help me in my quest. Now, to find a shop/salvage yard that won't murder me with the cost.


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

Possibly remove it use it as a template and make your own out of plywood or similar material and get some black carpeting, to glue on.


----------

